# Will liquid co2 stay effective if its in a plastic bag? (Need quick responses)



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, I'm going on a 2 week vacation, and I have my fish all taken care of but I decided to ore ration the co2 for my plants. But now I realize, will it still be effective when it's been in the plastic bag for up to 12 days? If not, then is there anywhere that I could put it? Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't know, but why do you need to put them in plastic bags? Can the person taking care of your fish measure liquids, if not, good luck!


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

OhYesItsMe said:


> I don't know, but why do you need to put them in plastic bags? Can the person taking care of your fish measure liquids, if not, good luck!


Well it's free because its my brother and grandma! I'm very Leary, but I'm leaving them with my dog, cat, and fish! 0.0 I'm waiting to get another hamster til I come back. 

I wouldn't want the co2 to be overdosed, and I put mechanical feeders for the fish tanks, they just need to make zucchini for my pleco  I ore rationed the dog food too because sheis a a big diet and we are doing so well, I don't want to come back to a fat dog again.. ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

go to walmart and ask the pharm for some 5ml syringe, they gave me a huge handful the last time I asked. When I go on vacation I just pre-measure and label the syringes. Makes it easy for whoever is dosing for you. Better than a plastic bag.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

unless you're already overdosing it a lot, I wouldn't worry about people overdosing your tank with that liquid stuff.


----------

